
Sun storage not so good for web startups.  Steer clear. - onethumb
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/05/16/sun-honeymoon-update-storage/
======
bls
This article is very interesting. However, the headline strongly indicates
that it was submitted here to smear Sun.

Firstly, the headline is at odds with the conclusion in the article; the
article states that they would have preferred Sun's updated (fixed) product if
it had been released at the time.

The headline takes one specific company's experience with one specific product
and generalizes it to cover the vendor's entire storage product line.

The comment poster, Onethumb, has never commented or submitted to this site
before.

I have no affiliation with Sun.

~~~
tienshiao
Of course <http://www.onethumb.com/> happens to take you to a blog with a
subtitle "Thought stream from SmugMugÂs CEO & Chief Geek".

But anyone could've registered that name.

I'm also mildly amused that he went from Quake-related news to photo sharing
(of course the Quake/gaming community is much different than how it was in the
beginning).

~~~
Sam_Odio
_But anyone could've registered that name._

If you're referring to the domain name - it looks like it was registered (or
is at least affiliated) with SmugMug / Don MacAskill.

Try comparing $whois onethumb.com | grep "nserver" to $whois smugmug.com |
grep "nserver"

~~~
tienshiao
Sorry. I was referring to his username.

I had a faint recollection that Don had used onethumb in the past, and the
website was the best evidence after a quick Google.

------
staunch
Sun is, and always has always been, a complete rip off. So is Apple, unless
running Mac OS X is worth it to you. A year or so ago I was purchasing ~$1m in
server hardware and the closest Sun could come to competing was offering me a
bunch of oddly configured servers that some client bailed on.

Dell is good. Silicon Mechanics is good. Rackable is (generally) good. No name
hardware can be the best, if you're careful on exact models. Testing is key,
but there are some golden rules: Don't buy anything from Sun, Microsoft,
Apple, Oracle, IBM, etc. These guys need insane profit margins to sustain
their bloated businesses.

